# Como puedo saber cuantos watt´s soporta un croosover pasivo



## CARLOS J (Oct 19, 2012)

Alguien me puede decir como puedo saber cual es la capcidad de watts de un crossover pasivo.

El caso es el siguiente:
Tengo un par de bafles de una marca x de 3 vias pero los quiero conectar a un amplificador de 220 w..rms por canal, los cajones ya no tienen bocina para graves y no se de cuantos watts sea el medio, quiero reutilizar el crossover para ponerles el medio, twitter, y el woofer  nuevos y de una mejormarca.

Pero no se cuanto soporta el croosover, alguien me puede decir como puedo saber esto, o como medirlo con un voltimetro, no tengo idea de como hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2012)

En principio no se cambian parlantes como si fueran novias. Es un tanto mas complejo

El crossover soportará la potencia que soportaba el bafle originalmente ¿no?

Deberías poner al menos el diagrama y foto.

Fijate el diámetro del alambre de las bobinas , eso te da cuantos Amperes pueden soportar


----------



## CARLOS J (Oct 20, 2012)

GRACIAS
no tengo el diagrama soy nuevo en esto, le tomare fotos.



Con el diametro del cable te refieres al calibre del mismo? O al diametro de las bobinas?


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 20, 2012)

CARLOS J dijo:


> GRACIAS
> no tengo el diagrama soy nuevo en esto, le tomare fotos.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quetal amigo, si seria muy bueno que subas una fotillo del Divisor o Crossover, porque puede que sean con nucleo o sin nucleo ( Nucleo de Aire ), lo que te comenta Dosme es que si el AWG ( Calibre del alambre puede ser Nº18 o No16 asi sabras cuanta corriente soporta ) ya que algunos Crossover comerciales estan diseñados para soportar potencias entre los 30W hasta 400W con impedancias entre 4 y 8 Ohms, el valor de la atenuacion de la pendiente puede ser de 6-8-12-14 db por octaba, es algo complicado amigo pero de forma sencilla es como te dice DOSMETROS.

Puedes usar esta calculadora te puede ser de gran utilidad:
http://www.izatech.ro/Calculator%20filtre.htm

Saludos amigo.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 20, 2012)

hola Carlos si cambias los parlantes, tambien tiene que cambiar el crossover,  debido a que los parlantes tendrian distintas caracteristicas que los anteriores.
El Manejo de potencia en un crossover depende de las caracteristicas de los componentes, (Capacitores y Bobinas).
Los capacitores tienen un manejo de tension limitado. 
Las bobinas tienen un manejo de corriente limitada, dependen del la seccion del cable.
Saludos


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 20, 2012)

detrakx dijo:


> hola Carlos si cambias los parlantes, tambien tiene que cambiar el crossover,  debido a que los parlantes tendrian distintas caracteristicas que los anteriores.
> El Manejo de potencia en un crossover depende de las caracteristicas de los componentes, (Capacitores y Bobinas).
> Los capacitores tienen un manejo de tension limitado.
> Las bobinas tienen un manejo de corriente limitada, dependen del la seccion del cable.
> Saludos



Toma ese comentario muy encuenta CARLOS J ya que es el mejor consejo que te pudieron dar

Saludos y gracias amigo por ayudar a nuestro amigo con su duda


----------



## CARLOS J (Oct 21, 2012)

Gracias por los comentarios 

me parese que el cable es de 16, es delgado aqui estan las fotos, los capacitores dicen 50v  / 6.8 MF



Estas son mas fotos


----------



## eraser250 (Oct 24, 2012)

yo tambien tengo una duda parecida, quiero conectar un crossover a una salida de 250w rms por canal, mi duda es, en que cambia la respuesta de un crossover con bobinas con nucleo y uno con bobinas sin nucleo o nucelo de aire????

soy estudiante de mecatronica, pero esto de las bobinas apenas lo estoy viendo...



y en todo caso, me convendria ponerle un pasabajas activo antes del amplificador??? en si solamente lo quiero para realzar las frecuencas bajas para el subwoofer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

CARLOS J dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios
> 
> me parese que el cable es de 16, es delgado aqui estan las fotos, los capacitores dicen 50v / 6.8 MF
> 
> ...


 
AWG 16 soporta 3,7 Amperes


----------



## CARLOS J (Oct 29, 2012)

gracias DOSMETROS, entonces si me soportan entre 150 y 350 w? lo converti utilizando el dato que mediste de los amperes y los 50v de los capacitores este calculo escorrecto? o aproximado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

El cálculo de la corriente máxima que atraviesa un bobinado , según su sección , es exacta


----------

